

Java won't curl up and die like Cobol, insists Oracle - thebootstrapper
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/07/oracle_java_9_10_roadmap/

======
karianna
Some surprisingly well balanced comments on that article, colour me surprised,
might actually read more of the Register's tech articles from now on.

